# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Dyscophus species.

## Alex Shepack

So heres my question.  I see lots of _Dyscophus_ coming through the hobby, but as far as I can tell, most of them are the southern variety, _Dyscophus guineti_.  Is there anyone in the hobby who keeps _Dyscophus antongilii_?  I have to say that I have never seen them on the usual channels, but that doesn't mean they're not out there.  At this point they can no longer be imported (thankfully), but I was wondering if there was any captive stock.  

Thanks,
Alex

----------


## John Clare

I've noticed this too but I have seen an odd one on kingsnake that doesn't look southern.

----------


## Alex Shepack

I have seen a few on kingsnake that appear to be different than the typical southerns, but i'm not sure if they are just very red southerns or some hybrid of the two species or if they are in fact northern.

----------


## Kurt

_Dyscophus antongili_ is a highly endangered species and is listed on CITES Appendix I. You're not likely to see many for sale. The only one I have ever seen was at the San Diego Zoo.

  Just for the record, there are three species within the genus of _Dyscophus_, _antongili_, _guineti_, and _insularis_. The false or southern tomato frog _D. guineti_ is the most common species seen in the pet trade. _Dyscophus insularis_ is the smallest member of this genus and rather drab in appearance.

Kurt

----------


## John Clare

I didn't know that _D. antognili_ is CITES appendix 1.  I suppose the slightly different looking _D. guineti_ I've seen must just be slightly aberrant in color.

----------


## Kurt

Maybe.

Kurt

----------


## Jeremiah

I would like to get an Dyscophus antongilii too.  I recently asked someone about it who breeds D. guineti and he said that he doesn't know where you could get any.  He said you would need to get a US permit to keep one.  If I wanted one bad enough maybe I would do that.  I have been thinking about getting a Radiated Tortoise in which I would need to get a US Permit.  But I have always wanted a Radiated.

I recently saw to juvenile Tomato Frogs for sale at my local PetSmart.  The were advertised as Dyscophus antongilii.  The color on their backs was brighter than pictures of D.g. that I have seen.  It's hard to tell if they are the real thing though.  I would buy them but I lost my job and am low on funds.

----------


## John Clare

You can't get them - they are CITES Appendix I.

----------

